# Gambrel flashing at slope change



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

I found nothing on this topic with the search engine. 

Can someone refer me to instructions/video/pictures of the flashing used on the slope changes of a gambrel roof?

I've seen some garden sheds with nails hammered through the shingles to 'fold over' the tabs on the slope changes. Seems backwards. Asking for trouble. 

I read it's best to use flashing but I'm wondering how. 

thanks


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

A piece of 3x3 or larger metal bent at the proper angle, over the lower shingles and under the upper shingles would be sufficient.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I am guessing you are talking about asphalt roof application?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I run the shingle up the steep side and nail the last shingle at the very top and use some black jack under the shingle.
On the top part I start the shingles as if I was starting a new roof by first installing a drip edge, starter shingle, then run the shingles like any other roof.
That way there's no bending the shingles. That's the first place there going to crack and leak.
I've also seen it done with black coil stock but you would need a brake to bend it and it tends to buckle.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

joecaption said:


> I run the shingle up the steep side and nail the last shingle at the very top and use some black jack under the shingle.


Do you mean use Black Jack on top of the last shingle over the nails on the lower slope? I'm not follwoing you with the Black Jack "under the shingle."


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

Windows on Wash said:


> I am guessing you are talking about asphalt roof application?


...yes


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Daugela said:


> Do you mean use Black Jack on top of the last shingle over the nails on the lower slope? I'm not follwoing you with the Black Jack "under the shingle."



I think what he is trying to say is, run a bead of black jack under the top part of the last course of shingles on the lower slope then nail them up high. This will help if any water makes it way under the upper slopes shingles some how. 

Then apply drip edge and start the upper slope shingles like its a different roof. 

FWIW, if you know the roof pitches a sheet metal contractor can bend you a custom piece of drip edge. A 3x3 works great for this and it can be in a specific color.


----------

